# New Betta Barracks still under construction



## Chrisssy

Ok so i picked up my new betta barracks today which can house 12 bettas in it. I want to connect a trickle filter but wont do this DIY project until atleast another 2 weeks since i will be moving house and dont want to undo everything when the time comes to move.

I have plastic dark blue dividers so fish cant see each other.
Enjoy


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

How big are each of those slots? IMHO They are WAY too tiny... The look about 1/2 gallon at best


----------



## Chrisssy

Hi theyre not small and as i am going to insert a filter and heating it shouldnt be a problem they are bigger than they actually look. They are bigger than a gallon.

I was talking to a breeder/Aquarium store owner today whom i got the tank off today and he has always had all his bettas in this without problems theres nothing wrong with the size of tank you keep your betta in as long as you keep it clean do regular water changes, have a good filter system and light always helps theyre being setup atm for breeding i have multiple 4ft tanks which i can convert for them but dont want to have too many tank in the house due to water vapor escaping. 

I have always had fish i started with bettas bred them aswell then moved onto breeding African and American Cichlids bred them and moved onto Australian Natives and then moved onto bettas again so I know how to care and tend to fish.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

1 gallon is still way to small. IMO you can have all the filtration in the world and do as many water changes as you want, its still not good for them to have so little swim space. But obviously you aren't the type that joins forums to learn something, just to try and make yourself feel knowledgeable. Good luck with the fish, I feel sorry for them :/

ETA:
For years most people thought it was OK to keep bettas in small tank too... just because you've been doin it a while doesn't mean that there aren't new things to learn... That would take all the fun out of everything


----------



## Chrisssy

its ok i kinda noticed this is a child betta forum now moving onto the grown ups forum where we just dont think of keeping but breeding fish any way im from australia australian and american people do things differently your way isnt always the right way cheerio


----------



## thefishboy

That is so kl! I want one! They look nice for a betta........
Aslong as you keep up water changes i SEE no problem...


----------



## Neelie

please guys, lets not start fighting or arguing.... 

personally, i wouldnt put my fish into barrcks like that. we humans dont like living in tiny apartments where we can see our neighbors (that we hate) in a huge housing block either.... thats all ill say to that...


----------



## NEWBEE FISH

The Betta Housing Projects


----------



## leaveittoweaver

This is nothing to do with American/Australian. IMO, It has to do with humane keeping of fish. I have seen bettas SURVIVE in one gallon tanks for years. But I have never seen one THRIVE in one. 2.5 gallons is minimum rule of thumb. And you'd have a close to impossible time efficiently filtering out barracks like that. It will also be incredibly difficult to heat.

I think it would be really great if people cared more about their animal's comfort than they did about their pride and ego. It's ridiculous that anyone care so much about their intelligence being insulted that they can't take good advice.


----------



## nomoretickets

leaveittoweaver said:


> This is nothing to do with American/Australian. IMO, It has to do with humane keeping of fish. I have seen bettas SURVIVE in one gallon tanks for years. But I have never seen one THRIVE in one. 2.5 gallons is minimum rule of thumb. And you'd have a close to impossible time efficiently filtering out barracks like that. It will also be incredibly difficult to heat.
> 
> I think it would be really great if people cared more about their animal's comfort than they did about their pride and ego. It's ridiculous that anyone care so much about their intelligence being insulted that they can't take good advice.


+1


----------



## akjadestar

I think those seem pretty cool, maybe just a bit too small, but as long as you keep up with water changes and don't let them get too dirty I think it's okay... but make sure you have those covered up, I mean, the ones in the top half could jump right out and land in one of the lower tanks, and that would be disaster...


----------



## nomoretickets

its not just the size, filtering and heating concerns that bother me, but how plain all the spaces are. The are only a few plants kinda floating around with out any substrate to even anchor them. those fish are gonna lose their minds in such a small, plain environment.


----------



## bettafish15

I bet this wont work for the long term, and feel sorry for those beautiful bettas stuck there. I feel that it's selfish as heck. You'll get that too at an "adult" betta forum. >.>


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Breeders in Thailand keep a lot of their breeding stock in these sized containers, and no one really has any complaints about that. If the barracks are properly heated and filtered, then I see no real problem apart from size. I personally keep my betta fish in nothing smaller than planted 4 gallon tanks, but if the water quality is pristine, I'm sure they'll get enough exercise interacting with the fish in the neighbouring compartments. 

I've seen so many people on this forum with tiny 1 - 2 gallon unheated kritter keepers with only one pokey plant, and then those same people are in the emergency section wondering why their fish are lethargic or have finrot etc. Yet the most I see in reply to those threads is: "Nice gravel". 

It's rather impractical if you're breeding to have a hundred 5 gallon tanks everywhere. I have 7 larger tanks and that's as many heaters/filters as I can run without blowing the circuit board. Hence why I'm going to put all of mine into a couple of divided tanks. 

The fish all look healthy and honestly, I've bought fish from Jodi and they are fairly pricey. You don't spend that kind of money on fish you aren't going to take good care of.


----------



## nomoretickets

i still think they are too small, regardless of what breeders in thailand do.


----------



## CodeRed

I personally don't see anything wrong with this set-up. The reason that many people say to keep tanks over 1 gallon is because of the work that comes with smaller tanks that many people don't do. Many experienced betta keepers can easily keep their fish in 1/2 gallon tanks, since they give the appropriate care. But since these "one gallon" tanks are actually a part of a larger tank that will be filtered, they'll have good clean water. It's a little plain, yes, but that's not going to kill a betta unless they get extremely stressed out. Only one of my tanks has substrate, and I've got 13 healthy, happy fish. Lack of substrate isn't going to cause a fish to keel over.
What I think people aren't taking into account is the LENGTH of these barracks. You see the width, and it looks small, but from what I see they've got a nice-sized length, which is what matters. They all look healthy in my opinion. The only thing I think that could be spruced up is maybe a couple of more plants.
Welcome to the forum, I hope we haven't scared you off. It's an intriguing look that could really help me, LOL. It must be nice to clean one giant tank, rather than 12 small ones.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

You still have to clean each individual tank. IMHO if you can't (or don't want to) put forth the time and effort to care for ANY animal, whether furry or finned, properly, then you shouldn't own said animal. But that's just a child's opinion


----------



## bettafish15

WashingtonCowgirl said:


> You still have to clean each individual tank. IMHO if you can't (or don't want to) put forth the time and effort to care for ANY animal, whether furry or finned, properly, then you shouldn't own said animal. But that's just a child's opinion


*+1.*


----------



## MrVampire181

Ok lemme settle this:

Breeders maintain hundreds of fish, using systems like this and drip systems. Also bettas don't need terribly big tanks. In the wild a male betta defends a small area around his nest site, such as a clump of grass. I mean seriously people my fish are kept in 1 gallon jars just fine. As long as water changes are kept up with it's fine. In fact we breeders often laugh at comments like "2.5 gallons is too small!! Bettas need 10 gallon minimum!!!!". It's impossible for someone with a few hundred bettas to set up 200 5 gallon heated, planted, and filtered tanks. It just can't be done (unless your rich....in which case you should send me some $$$ hehe). Thai breeders use bottles (and I mean thin tiny bottles) to house their fish. 

IMO betta care is often exaggerated and in a lot of cases watered down (like saying bowls are ok).

Also bettas are only these barracks for a short time before they're sold.


----------



## JKfish

+1 for CodeRed and Little Betta Fish and Mr. Vampire 

Washington: No, see, the water will probably all flow together behind or underneath the barraks and will be filtered then directed back to the apartments.

The bettas themselves look happy, beautiful, and healthy, the size of the apartments are good, the water is clean, and they're heated. Don't freak out people.


----------



## leaveittoweaver

Just because that's how breeders do it does not make it the way it should be done in my opinion.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

leaveittoweaver said:


> Just because that's how breeders do it does not make it the way it should be done in my opinion.


+1!
You know what I have noticed? That when a new person comes to this forum and openly says they know nothing about bettas and are here to learn, its:
heater, filter and at *LEAST* 2 1/2 gallons per betta. Yet when someone come on here saying they have been breeding bettas for years and know what they are doing, no one questions that. Even when they admitted that they were only slightly over 1 gallon each... I just think that's a little off. Isn't that why we are here? To educate people about the better care of bettas? Not just say "Oh, they have had bettas longer then I have, so they know better"

As for the breeders in Thailand... my comment about not owning animals you can't care for properly still stands.


----------



## CodeRed

How would you like them to do it? We don't know anything about this person because everyone jumped on them before they could explain anything at all. It's not practical for every fish to have a 2.5 gallon tank when they can be perfectly happy in a one gallon. They've got clean, heated water, which is more than almost every betta in the world can say. Why are we jumping on someone who cares enough for their bettas to design a tank just for them? This doesn't look like the set up of someone who doesn't care for their bettas. It looks like the set up of someone who cares for their bettas a whole lot. A breeder simply CANNOT provide every single fish with a 2.5 gallon tank, not when you can have up to 200 fry in each spawn, and multiple spawns going on at once.


----------



## JKfish

We say 2 1/2 gallons because beginners find it difficult to keep up with proper water maintainence and heating in smaller individual tanks. However with betta barracks, because all of those pretty much make up a giant divided tank, water quality and heating is not that huge of a issue because it's pretty easy to maintain good water quality with large ammounts of water flowing around.

Besides, have you ever looked at the bettas up for sale on aquabid? The ones from thailand pretty much grew up in betta barracks, but they are the picture of health. Vibrant colors, active, healthy long fins, etc. They are well cared for, you can't deny it.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

Yes they are well cared for because they are a paycheck. As for the beginner comment, that's quite the double standard. Everyone knows where I stand on this matter. But I still feel bad for the bettas


----------



## MrVampire181

Yes bettas in Thailand are a paycheck but have you ever seen hundreds of gorgeous, healthy fish arrive in a box from Thailand...I've been lucky enough to and it's obvious they care about the fish.

I think it's great that you care about these bettas but remember he's setting them up as a drip system which basicly does all the work for a person.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

MrVampire181 said:


> I think it's great that you care about these bettas but remember he's setting them up as a drip system which basicly does all the work for a person.


Oh ok, well that makes it ok. Sorry :roll:


----------



## JKfish

I do agree, they are basically money with fins. However, the breeder obviously cares for bettas, otherwise he/she wouldn't be a betta breeder, no? There are many jobs that are more reliable and make more money than betta breeding. Besides, if you individually loved hundreds of betta fry, then selling them would be difficult (as well as keeping up with them).

Here's an example, my family owns a business, and part of that business involves koi. Hundreds of them, I'm guessing we have about 120 ish inside the building in a giant plain pond with a plant or two... no fancy under water structures like the ones in our own personal pond at home, just a plain tank. There's also 100 or so outside in the ponds similar to the ones inside. I'll admit, they have nothing interesting in the ponds at all... there simply isn't space or money for those things. We sell the koi as they grow too big, and honestly, they grow realtively slowly so they don't give a lot of money. I love them as a group, but keeping up with each and every different one is impossible. I take care of them because they are practically swimming money, but also because I have a passion for pretty koi. My family could easily start a different business that gets more money, but we're into this buisness because we love the fish and other stuff we sell. 

Okay, back to the bettas that breeders sell. Like you said, what matters is how well they are cared for. The bettas in thialand are healthy and fine (like the OP's fish seem to be), so that's all that you should worry about, not the reasons why they are cared for.


----------



## bettafish15

Yes, bettas are _fine_ in those tiny things and have their bright colors, but are they _thriving_? No. A human would be fine in a closet with food thrown in every now and then, but would the human thrive and live longer? Thats where I stand.


----------



## MrVampire181

But it's heated and filtered and bettas to human comparison is, in reality, a terrible comaparison. Humans and bettas are totally different. Like I said in the wild bettas defend a small area around their nest site, never traveling farther.


----------



## TaylorW

My concerns with the barracks is how barren they are... I think some small live plants would help keep the water cleaner and the fish happier!

I'm also concerned about the stress those clear dividers will cause for the fish. With such a small area and clear dividers, I'm afraid they will drive themselves insane!

I personally would not put my betta in there, but I don't see anything wrong with it if they are kept super clean and heated correctly... I just like to see my fish have room to well... be a fish and have fun doing fishy things  And I just don't think my betta could truly enjoy himself in less than 2 gallons, he has so much fun having his 2.5 gallon to himself! 

As for this forum being childish, well, I really don't think you'll find a much better forum out here than this!  This forum is full of smart and caring people, along with experienced betta keepers!


----------



## 1fish2fish

I think people put just a little too much human emotion onto fish. A betta needs few things to be happy: good food, clean water, a place to hide, something to flare at. Yes, when it comes to pet fish you should strive to give it the best housing you can but breeding is an entirely different ball game.

Barracks systems are almost a necessity. Breeding fish is not like breeding dogs, you don't just keep one or two on site, you have to have many different ones, that's just the way line breeding works. Not to mention barracks are wonderful for jarred males because not only are they given a decent amount of room (but not too much) to develop their fins they also get filtered and heated water.

I'm not sure if some of the people on this thread understand how a barracks system works. Each section is connected to piping that runs down to a sump system that filters and heats the water. The water is then sent back up another set of pipes and is dripped into each individual tank. This is a constant process which means the water is ALWAYS clean. The sump is cleaned out once every three weeks or something like that. As I see it, the OP has a plant in each tank that houses a fish, I don't see the need for the plant to be live unless the OP feels that she wants live plants.

I don't understand someone who isn't a breeder needing a barracks system but to each her own.

To the OP.. that is a gorgeous tank but I would be concerned about jumpers. Does it have a glass top to cover each section?


----------



## TaylorW

1fish2fish said:


> I don't understand someone who isn't a breeder needing a barracks system but to each her own.


I think that's what bugs me here 1fish, makes sense for breeding, but odd for pets...

I know I am a bit excessive and emotional about my fish, but he's very special to me! So I don't understand the need to put pets in these barrack like things, but whatever floats your boat... If the fish can be kept healthy I guess it's alright...


----------



## ilovebunnies

Breeders usually are more dedicated to the hobby than the average betta owner. They willingly spend more time and money into the hobby than little Johnny and his mom that buy a fish on impulse. And they have a better understanding of water quality than most fish owners that think you can stick a betta in a 1/4 gallon bowl with some bamboo and it will magically make the water clean. 

But there is an ugliness that comes with this hobby. If you get upset about what breeders do to fish, then don't support the business. Ever think about those bettas that don't get sold, the ones that aren't 'pretty' or the ones that the breeder just doesn't have enough room for. They get culled. They kill them, by either shocking them with boiling hot water or with freezing water. Some breeders try to find good homes for their unwanted stock, but it's probably difficult to find homes for so many fish. It's the ugly truth.


----------



## MrVampire181

1fish2fish said:


> I think people put just a little too much human emotion onto fish. A betta needs few things to be happy: good food, clean water, a place to hide, something to flare at. Yes, when it comes to pet fish you should strive to give it the best housing you can but breeding is an entirely different ball game.
> 
> Barracks systems are almost a necessity. Breeding fish is not like breeding dogs, you don't just keep one or two on site, you have to have many different ones, that's just the way line breeding works. Not to mention barracks are wonderful for jarred males because not only are they given a decent amount of room (but not too much) to develop their fins they also get filtered and heated water.
> 
> I'm not sure if some of the people on this thread understand how a barracks system works. Each section is connected to piping that runs down to a sump system that filters and heats the water. The water is then sent back up another set of pipes and is dripped into each individual tank. This is a constant process which means the water is ALWAYS clean. The sump is cleaned out once every three weeks or something like that. As I see it, the OP has a plant in each tank that houses a fish, I don't see the need for the plant to be live unless the OP feels that she wants live plants.
> 
> I don't understand someone who isn't a breeder needing a barracks system but to each her own.
> 
> To the OP.. that is a gorgeous tank but I would be concerned about jumpers. Does it have a glass top to cover each section?


 100% agreed!


----------



## Dontpanic

^^' I think it looks pretty and clean! Lotta disagreements but they look happy and healthy even if they might get a little bored. :3 

Edit: And you should have a cover for it like 1f2f said...


----------



## Chrisssy

thefishboy said:


> That is so kl! I want one! They look nice for a betta........
> Aslong as you keep up water changes i SEE no problem...




Thanks fishboy
I know i do water changes every second day in these and working with my dad who is a engineer to design a good filtration and heating system for it. 

I hate it when people jump the gun I live in Queensland Australia our weather is different its very humid so its not even necessary to have heating. My tanks stay at 30 degrees Celsius without the help of heaters . 

So i think someone should go be rude on another forum, dont post unless you have anything to contribute.


----------



## Chrisssy

Alright I have to Justify another thing the only reason why they are so bare is because i am in the process of moving house and wont finish the barracks for another 1 and a bit weeks cos I dont want to pay money on plants and stuff and then have to take everything out when its time to transport the barracks to the new house.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

Chrisssy said:


> dont post unless you have anything to contribute.


I did contribute. Put your big girl panties on hunny, this is a public forum. People from all around the world are members here, and surprisingly not everyone is going to agree with you. Its called life.


----------



## leaveittoweaver

WashingtonCowgirl said:


> I did contribute. Put your big girl panties on hunny, this is a public forum. People from all around the world are members here, and surprisingly not everyone is going to agree with you. Its called life.


This.

To previous posters, I understand how the barracks work but you guys don't seem to understand that this person does NOT have the heating or filtration set up yet. 

Throwing fish into unfiltered, unheated water? Big no-no in my opinion.

I understand what everyone is saying about bettas not needing a whole lot and that breeding them is different then owning them as pets. But I personally don't agree with that attitude towards ANY animal.


----------



## ilovebunnies

Chrisssy said:


> I hate it when people jump the gun I live in Queensland Australia our weather is different its very humid so its not even necessary to have heating. My tanks stay at 30 degrees Celsius without the help of heaters .


Doesn't need a heater as long as the temperature doesn't get too cold. Not everyone in the world needs a heater for their tank if the weather has been warm. 

And filtration isn't necessary for bettas as long as you keep up with frequent water changes.

Chrisssy even told you that her and her father are planning to move and add filtration to her setup. But you continue to jump down someone's throat about every detail because of something you don't agree with. One gallon per fish may not be ideal setup for some of you, but it is quite possible to keep your bettas happy and healthy in this setup. Are you guys going to criticize me for keeping my betta in a one gallon jar? Cause I do frequent water changes, have a heater that keeps the temperature nice a warm for my fishy, and have a java fern that he loves to sleep in.

I hope Chrisssy will add more plants and covers to her setup, but so far it looks nice. I think some of you need to give her a chance.


----------



## TaylorW

I hope I didn't come across as rude, if I did, I apologize for that. 

I'm more than willing to give Chrissy a chance, the barracks might work out fine and look nice when she gets everything set up the way she wants to. I'd like to see updates when the tanks are all fixed up!


----------



## Perdue

some people need to take a serious chill pill, on here and not be so quick to bash people...


----------



## Perdue

ilovebunnies said:


> But you continue to jump down someone's throat about every detail because of something you don't agree with. One gallon per fish may not be ideal setup for some of you, but it is quite possible to keep your bettas happy and healthy in this setup. Are you guys going to criticize me for keeping my betta in a one gallon jar? Cause I do frequent water changes, have a heater that keeps the temperature nice a warm for my fishy, and have a java fern that he loves to sleep in.
> 
> I hope Chrisssy will add more plants and covers to her setup, but so far it looks nice. I think some of you need to give her a chance.


+1


----------



## SmokeNLark

I feel as though it's time for my 2 cents as well. 

First, let me say that I like how your barracks is coming along. I think it's pretty awesome in my opinion. And I like how you're coming up with your own heating and filtration system. I love creativity 

Second, I like coming to this forum because, for the most part, no one is rude. But once in a while I see threads like this. First of all, I feel like a lot of people posting in this thread did not care to even read the title. "Under Construction". That means there is more left to do. Simple as that. Also, some people are complaining about the fish seeing each other. The first post explains why they don't. Also, she said she lives in Australia, so don't jump on her for no heating. Basically my point here is - READ THE THREAD YOU'RE COMMENTING ON.

Also, fish keeping is not an exact science. Some people recommend 1 gallon+ for a betta, others 2.5+. Your opinion may be different, but don't jump on those with a different opinion. Yes, WashingtonCowgirl, you have a different opinion. But you said it yourself- OPINION. Don't jam an opinion down another's throats. Take your own advice- Other people have different opinions than you do. And don't say it sarcastically. There are plenty of ways you could have said the same thing and offer constructive criticism without putting others down. No one will listen to anything you have to say if you say it like that.

Oh, and one last thing. I would like to see those of you who complain that betta breeders keep their fish in too small of tanks do that yourself. You find the time, space and money to have a few hundred 2.5 or 5 gallon tanks. You say its wrong, but these fish get good care. And yes, they are a paycheck. But if they weren't, you wouldn't have your bettas. I don't see how that has anything to do with this topic. The paycheck means that they must be cared for well. Not that they are mistreated.

Getting off my soap box now


----------



## JKfish

+1 SmokeNLark

Some comments posted by people onto this thread are rude borderline plain out mean... 

Chrissy, I'm just curious, is the halmoon male on the very bottom left container a giant? He looks huge compared to the other bettas.


----------



## CodeRed

JKfish said:


> Chrissy, I'm just curious, is the halmoon male on the very bottom left container a giant? He looks huge compared to the other bettas.


I noticed that, lol. I couldn't tell if it was just his fins, or because he was closer to the camera, or whatever. He's really pretty, though. They all are.

I'm just going to add my hope that we'll see updates of this as it goes along. It looks like it could be absolutely stunning when it's done


----------



## Chrisssy

leaveittoweaver said:


> This.
> Throwing fish into unfiltered, unheated water? Big no-no in my opinion.


The water has been filtered for two weeks now i took it out of another tank i setup but didnt use.


@JKfish & @Codered I noticed that too. Im not sure if he is i will find out this weekend for you when i go pick my other 2 breeding pairs up.

I will definitely post pics up of the finished product in a couple of weeks I'm waiting for a few things from the UK for my drip system so hopefully it being close to Christmas wont delay my delivery.


----------



## 1fish2fish

I need to comment on the "fish are a paycheck" thing.. unless your getting your fish from fish farms in thailand fish are NOT a way to make money.

Does anyone realize exactly how much it costs to raise hundreds of fish? You have to have food, tanks, heaters, water, medications, shipping supplies. Think of the water and heating bill for a breeder who has a dedicated fish room, do you know how much it costs to keep a room mid 70s to low 80s in the dead of winter? If you post on a site like Aquabid or Ebay you have to give a percentage of what you sell the fish for to the site. If you use paypal you have to make sure the paypal fee's are covered. Little money is made on the shipping charges, any profit from that usually goes right back into shipping supplies, which are costly. It takes hours a day to keep all your stock (both breeding and sale fish) fed and clean, especially for those who don't use barracks systems. As they say, time is money. Not to mention breeders who show their fish have to pay entrance fees and shipping fees (to and from) for shows. Hobby breeding is not a way to make profit.


Chrisssy has already stated that she's planning on coming up with a filtration system and heating and if it's as warm as she says it is I doubt heat is even necessary. Bettas don't need filtration. I honestly don't see what all the fuss is about, this set up is definitely better than some of the others that members of this forum have, just because this one houses a bunch of fish in 1 gallon tanks instead of just one fish doesn't make it any different. I don't see anyone jumping on people who keep their fish in those little 1 gallon tanks with the UGF and a heating pad? What is the difference?


Chrisssy.. try googling "drip system' on youtube. There are a couple how to videos on making drip systems for barracks. If your a member of the IBC there is also an in depth article on the BetterBettas group on how to set one up. I look forward to seeing the finished product 

edit.. whoops.. bunch of people posted, I didn't know you already had your drip system planned. When it arrives please post how you set it up. I love seeing how people set up their systems, I'm still trying to figure out how I'll do mine once I have a place to set one up.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

First of all I heavily agree with SmokeNLark and it's a wonder I've never officially met you before!  We should be friends!

Just to let anyone reading know, I'm basically making the same points SmokeNLark did but with my own opinions and spin on it so feel free to skip over this if you agree! XD

Moving on.



Chrisssy said:


> Thanks fishboy
> I know i do water changes every second day in these and working with my dad who is a engineer to design a good filtration and heating system for it.
> 
> I hate it when people jump the gun I live in Queensland Australia our weather is different its very humid so its not even necessary to have heating. My tanks stay at 30 degrees Celsius without the help of heaters .
> 
> So i think someone should go be rude on another forum, dont post unless you have anything to contribute.





Chrisssy said:


> Alright I have to Justify another thing the only reason why they are so bare is because i am in the process of moving house and wont finish the barracks for another 1 and a bit weeks cos I dont want to pay money on plants and stuff and then have to take everything out when its time to transport the barracks to the new house.


Miss Cowgirl from Washington, I do believe that they stated that they clean their water regularly. And once their system is set up the bettas will _all_ have _continuously clean water_. If you read that quote after yours you will learn what a drip system is and Chrissy's posts saying that the water is clean will make more sense. Because it's true. =] They will have clean water and good care. =]



WashingtonCowgirl said:


> I did contribute. Put your big girl panties on hunny, this is a public forum. People from all around the world are members here, and surprisingly not everyone is going to agree with you. Its called life.


Miss Cowgirl that lives in Washington, I hate to single you out like this again because I really don't like doing this but I believe it will be a valuable lesson.

Read your post aloud to your mom or dad, without telling them what's going on. Just walk up to them, think hard about how mad or upset you felt at how Chrissy is housing her bettas when you posted this, duplicate that feeling, then open you mouth and let all that emotion out in your words. 

If you do I'm sure you will find that you mother will have a shocked, hurt, and confused expression. Take away the confusion and you've got the shock and hurt. That's how I know *I* felt when I read your post and as you can see I'm not Chrissy. This hurt a stranger that you weren't targeting. Just think how your target felt when you posted that.

Do you know what that is?

_*It's cyber bullying.*_

Think if someone came up to you and started saying you were an abusive or neglectful person for the way you treat any of your other animals (if you have any) or a sibling (if you have one). If someone told you that you were being terribly cruel when you knew you were taking wonderful care and going to extra lengths for your animals/siblings you'd probably feel awful, and upset. Not to mention if they kept being snarky afterward.

*I'm sure you didn't really mean to hurt anyone.* <3 After all it is easy to forget that there's a person on the other side of a sentence, paragraph, photo, or video that you're upset with. *I forget sometimes when I'm on youtube* and I find something offensive to me personally. It happens to all of us at times.

This doesn't mean that it's ok for this to keep happening, it means that it's ok if you slip up every now and then. We're all only human after all and I have yet to meet someone who has never once lost their temper.

All in all we don't tolerate that kind of talk on these forums. *I **in particular* don't tolerate it. If I see any more posts like this I will first proceed by contacting you through PM about it, but if that doesn't help situations I will report further posts of the same nature.

 _*I have nothing against you sweetheart. <3 I don't even know you. You could be a lot like my sweet younger cousin for all I know. I just wanted to tell you how I feel. =]
*_ 


leaveittoweaver said:


> This.
> 
> To previous posters, I understand how the barracks work but you guys don't seem to understand that this person does NOT have the heating or filtration set up yet.
> 
> Throwing fish into unfiltered, unheated water? Big no-no in my opinion.
> 
> I understand what everyone is saying about bettas not needing a whole lot and that breeding them is different then owning them as pets. But I personally don't agree with that attitude towards ANY animal.


*This goes out to everyone on the forums period:*

*Before anyone goes to criticize someone you need to find out what they're talking about. 
*
This involves:
A. Reading the main post thoroughly
B. Researching anything that you're not familiar with or the science behind.
C. re-evaluating your prior opinion if you need to.

This applies to all areas of conversation and argument!!!!!! Not just to forums! You shouldn't pick a fight with someone over something you know nothing about! It's hurtful. </3 I'm often at the bad end of that stuff and I can't stand seeing others in the same position. </3

Then it's cool to post.

Did some of you know what a drip system was before you posted? I know it doesn't sound like something that keeps water clean but it's actually quite sophisticated and does a fantastic job. =] One of my dreams is to have a drip system and a room full of 2 gallon tanks or barracks with a bunch of beautiful boys. I want mine to be custom made and part of the piping in my house drip system with highly customized home-made filtration.

Until I'm out of college and have an awesome dream job (let's hope! XD) I won't have a system like that. In fact I probably wont set one like that up until after I have a stable family life (If I choose to have one). But someday it'd be nice. =]

Congratulations on your setup Chrissy! =] And it's awesome that you live in Australia!  I've always wanted to visit but unless I start working for an international non-profit and they ship me down there for something or other I probably wont see it until my honeymoon (if I have one)! XD 

It must be nice living somewhere so warm.  My heaters are so expensive! D: It'd be great if I lived somewhere where I didn't need them! >u< <3

Welcome to the forums Chrissy and I hope we haven't scared you away! </3 Good luck with your setup and moving! D: Moving is a scary thought for me! >n< At least now that I have 3 boys (bettas! Not kids!)! XD


So yeah. There's my comment. Sorry it's massive but I thought a speech was in order and I had to get that off of my chest.

Back to studying for exams! >n<


----------



## bettafish15

o_o.... cyber bullying? huh.


----------



## Alex09

_*Anthropomorphism:* the attribution of human characteristics to animals or non-living things, phenomena, material states and objects or abstract concepts._

Just because a person will be depressed living in a closet doesn't mean a fish will. Comparing humans to fish is akin to the comparison between a pea and the moon. Fish typically have quite small brains relative to body size when compared with other vertebrates, one-fifteenth the mass. They are not intelligent and emotional beings. I see all the necessities of the fish covered so I don't see a problem. Although it was nice to see him swimming around, I kept my betta in a 10 gallon tank mostly for my own pleasure and convenience.


----------



## purplemuffin

cyber bullying actually is pretty serious, you'd be surprised how many patients my aunt(doctor) has to see from kids who recieved too many nasty facebook messages and such. Written words or spoken words, emotions take their toll.


I think if someone can make the barracks work, it's an experienced fish keeper. She clearly understands how water works and how to keep it clean and the fish happy. It's true, breeders do things different than pet owners, but not at the point where it negatively effects the fish. A one gallon gives the fish enough room to swim, stretch his fins, and flare at whatever looks like a threat to him--the fact that it is connected to a larger water system is even better, and when properly filtered it will be very nice.

Honestly, other than just that it is easier to clean a tank with one fish in a lot of water than one fish in not much water, the way we house fish is partially for ourselves. They don't really need to have the clear glass walls of an aquarium, you've seen here several people who keep their bettas in opaque tubs and buckets and such! It's just not as much fun for us to see, really.. Hides and plants are great, but they don't need to be so fancy, I don't think our fish cares whether we got him a sunken ship or a buddha head, a place to hide is a place to hide. 

Cold blooded animals are very very different from mammals, honestly! They need heat, clean living quarters, and a place to feel secure. Some need mental stimulation(bettas getting bored) while others not so much(for instance, a ball python)

Have you ever seen a snake rack? I apologize, this is my only comparison I can think of. I come from the reptile world, so I have a lot of comparisons to draw from that area








Pretty boring, heated from the back using heat tape... Provides the proper heat gradient, they are given water and a hide... My snake Maru who currently resides in a 55 gallon tank(though 20 is really minimum size, she's spoiled) would honestly be just as happy in this set up! She'd get to explore when handled, she'd be fed at the right times, and she'd be clean and warm.. Nothing wrong there. And if you have read my posts, you know I am very against the mistreatment of reptiles, it's my first hobby(bettas being a new thing) and I wouldn't put my snake in bad care. I wouldn't put my snake in a 10 gallon cold tank in the same way you wouldn't put your betta in a .5 cold bowl. But things like this are not the same level--they are very much not cruel. Yes it would be great if they each had more plants, but that has been addressed. As has the fact that this is a work in progress. This is far better than the .5 gallon temporary homes I see from impulse betta...at least to me. 


I like it. If it was me, I'd like it bigger, I like to watch them swim. If your fish acts healthy and happy and appears to be thriving, he very well might be. Properly fed, warm, and clean. That's why we suggest big tanks. You can't heat small ones easy--that's covered here, and you can't filter small tanks well/they require frequent water changes..also covered. If the fish start tail biting from boredom then people can say they need more room, but I think they seem to have a decent amount of space!


----------



## celine18

wallywestisthebest333, you are my hero. i just read that entire speech, and that was amazing.

y'all. seriously. i've been watching this thread for the past few days, and i know we all have our opinions, but this is too much. if you don't like the barracks, then good for you, move on. don't be rude. if you're insulted by someones comment, then i'm sorry, but you should really keep it to yourself and not start a huge fight. this whole thread has become very nasty, and it's honestly hard to read. this whole thing is too hateful.

now that i think everyone has had their say, how about we all go back to talking about the origional subject?? i think it would make this a whole lot more positive. (as a reminder, the origional subject was Chrisssy showing off her new betta homes)

Chrisssy, thank you for showing us your new betta home. i personally like it. it's very clean and polished looking. i think the size is perfect, it looks quite deep, although, persnoally i'd like having more front room to be able to play with all the cute little bettas, but there's still plenty of room for that (i'm just a doting mother, what can i say ) i think you're taking wonderful care of your boys, that water looks pristine, and all the work you've put into figuring out a filter system is impressive. it's very nice!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

Alex09 said:


> _*Anthropomorphism:* the attribution of human characteristics to animals or non-living things, phenomena, material states and objects or abstract concepts._


Every time someone trys to bring up physichs in a conversation about comics a cat-girl dies. Save the cat-girls! D:

XDXDXDXD

I'm sorry! I had to say it! XD 

Yeah i'm off to bed now! XD Sorry for hi-jacking with sillyness.  That's how I roll. XD

 I'M A HERO!!!! Yay!  *hugs celine18*

Nighty Night y'all! =]


----------



## Rain Drop

I think that's a real sweet set-up.
You have to post pictures once it's all completed!!

and welcome to the forum :3


----------



## dragonfair

Welcome, Chrisssy. That's a neat set-up! *drools* I can't wait to see it when you have it all settled in and ready to go!


----------



## Colibri

It's amazing to see just how INTENSE some people get when they don't agree with someone. I think the barracks are OK, specially thinking that 95% of the bettas worldwide live in less than 1/2 gallon cold water, with maybe once a week water changes, eating the same food for their rest of their lives, being only some kind of decoration for the owners. Considering that, the barracks are really a good home, they'll have warm water and filtration. Don't get intense people. The world has worse problems than bettas living in a nice construction made by a caring owner. Wanna get intense? Think about the HUNDREDS of children starving right this second while some countries are doing "Who can it the most Hot Dogs in one minute" competitions. That's something to get intense about.


----------



## ThePearlFish

I am interested to see the finished product. 

I have to admit, that at 1st glance I thought the sections were a little small too, but then I also realized while reading the OP that these were breeding fish and for breeding bettas this is a pretty cool setup with an awesome amount of room for each fish! 

good luck with your project!


----------



## Perdue

good, looks like some people have decided not to pop off anymore on chrissy..


----------



## Jupiter

Okay, I'm NOT going to add to the arguement here or try to justify my opnion, because it's useless and so many people before me have said it far better than I could.

Welcome to the forum, Chrisssy! I personally like your barracks. The water is obviously clean and I can see that you take good care of your bettas. I'd love to have a set-up similar to yours one day.


----------



## 1fish2fish

I wanna see a picture of that big guy on the bottom left!!


----------



## Chrisssy

*haha the big guy he's a softie*

Here he is. Sorry the pics are so BIG.


----------



## JKfish

wow, he's beautiful. How big is he?


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Wow he is very nice :thumbsup: Glad I don't live anywhere near Jodi's shop because I don't think I could restrain myself. She put a whole bunch up of nice ones up on Youtube, and I'm trying not to look.

Although the 60 litres of water I changed out this morning does help dissuade me :lol:


----------



## Apocalypse

Alex09 said:


> _*Anthropomorphism:* the attribution of human characteristics to animals or non-living things, phenomena, material states and objects or abstract concepts._
> 
> Just because a person will be depressed living in a closet doesn't mean a fish will. Comparing humans to fish is akin to the comparison between a pea and the moon. Fish typically have quite small brains relative to body size when compared with other vertebrates, one-fifteenth the mass. They are not intelligent and emotional beings. I see all the necessities of the fish covered so I don't see a problem. Although it was nice to see him swimming around, I kept my betta in a 10 gallon tank mostly for my own pleasure and convenience.


This guy gets it. I would imagine a betta would be a lot happier in those barracks than in a bright pink 2 gallon critter keeper with rainbow gravel and a pretty orange plastic plant like most of the setups you see bettas in.


----------



## 1fish2fish

Oh yeah... I remember him from your other thread. I just love his marbling <3 He's a biggun' that's for sure.


----------



## Jupiter

oooh...he's very handsome...lovely colours.


----------



## Chrisssy

LittleBettaFish said:


> Glad I don't live anywhere near Jodi's shop because I don't think I could restrain myself. She put a whole bunch up of nice ones up on Youtube, and I'm trying not to look.



I know i was like yeah im so there this weekend im thinking of purchasing the Mahachai Betta Pair this weekend.


----------



## jmtriro01

just wanna say your barracks look good, and i think its enough for your bettas. im keeping my bettas in a 1 gal tank. just make sure that you do water change as often as you could. dont think about what other people here are saying. i can say that your bettas are happy. good luck with the hobby!


----------



## Hadouken441

great looking fish for sure.


----------



## jeanclaudeasher

At first glance I thought the barracks look small but they are bigger then they first appear. I think they look very nice. =)


----------



## Duncan13

I personally keep most of my bettas in 1 gallon tanks with no problem. IMO, once you get more than 20 bettas, its no longer practical to keep all your bettas in 10 gallon tanks with colorful gravel, live plants, a heater and filter etc. I still don't understand why most people say that the minimum tanks size is 2.5 gallons. I think that as long as the temperature in your house is fairly warm, you don't need a heater. I think that the link below has pretty practical ways to keep your bettas if you have a lot. 

http://www.bettatalk.com/the_fishroom.htm


----------



## Chrisssy

I prefer no gravel in my tank its easier to clean and healthier as well no food can get stuck and rot.

Ok i got a video of the tank i put a temporary el cheapo home made filtration system in ( if that is what you wanna call it ) in the tank will be moved either this Sunday or Saturday to the new house and then i will get some more hidy holes and a better set up i will also be breeding my plakat male to his super sexy little blue female so stay tuned for that :-D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1g5c4Eypw8


----------



## TaylorW

I actually really like it now that I get to see it up close and personal. You have very good dividers, nice filtration, and very happy fish! I apologize for dissing it earlier, it looks very nice now and is larger than I previously thought!


----------



## ilovebunnies

Nice setup!
You have some very good looking fish too!


----------



## JaspersANGEL

It's a very nice set-up!

I read through the whole thread and I think that some people here just like picking on other people.
If they'd taken the time to read the whole thread before stating their opinions alot of grief could be spared. 
Most people on this forum keep Betta's as pets, me included, I have mine in 2.5's and my king is in a 5. If ur gonna keep Betta's kept as pets then yes we recommend a minimum of 2.5g's, but I agree it's nearly impossible for a breeder with a bunch of Betta's to have a bunch of 2.5g tanks.

So as long as u respect the gallon minimum if ur a breeder and u take care of the little guys then I have no problem with that, some of the people here need to realize that there is a difference between a breeder and a pet owner.

So with that said, I hope to see more of ur tank and ur amazing fish!
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## thefishboy

JaspersANGEL said:


> It's a very nice set-up!
> 
> I read through the whole thread and I think that some people here just like picking on other people.
> If they'd taken the time to read the whole thread before stating their opinions alot of grief could be spared.
> Most people on this forum keep Betta's as pets, me included, I have mine in 2.5's and my king is in a 5. If ur gonna keep Betta's kept as pets then yes we recommend a minimum of 2.5g's, but I agree it's nearly impossible for a breeder with a bunch of Betta's to have a bunch of 2.5g tanks.
> 
> So as long as u respect the gallon minimum if ur a breeder and u take care of the little guys then I have no problem with that, some of the people here need to realize that there is a difference between a breeder and a pet owner.
> 
> So with that said, I hope to see more of ur tank and ur amazing fish!
> Welcome to the forum!


+1


----------



## ThePearlFish

Man, I am in love with the yellowish marble on the bottom left! I have a soft spot for yellowish looking bettas <3


----------



## JaspersANGEL

Ya that big one, he is a beauty! 
he's my fav. too!!


----------



## celine18

wow, that looks really great! all your bettas are so pretty! that video made me sooo jealous!!! >.<


----------



## dukie1346

Well, I didn't want to get in that mess and confusion before, but now that everyone has calmed down a bit, I feel safe to post 

That video does make the spaces of each section look bigger than I originally thought. They all seem healthy and active! All of them are beautiful as well.
I think it's a nice set-up, as long as there are water changes, and the temperature is nice and warm, and the bettas continue to be active, I don't see a problem here.

The plants and rocks look nice, and the whole thing is nice. I have a question, though. If a betta happens to get sick, would you remove it and put him/her into a quarantine tank? Just wondering 

Overall, based on the video, everything looks great.


----------



## 1fish2fish

Ok...
#1.. that video really made me have to pee LOL
#2.. I LOVE that yellow guy.. he's such a looker
#3.. Is the third or 4th from the bottom left the VT who's tail was damaged? It's looking good
#4 It's looking great!!

Would you mind going over how you made your drip system? I'm looking for something similar to do in my divided 10s. I've found that one filter doesn't create enough movement but I don't want to have to plug in 4 sponge filters.


----------



## Jupiter

1fish2fish said:


> Ok...
> #1.. that video really made me have to pee LOL
> .


Saaame here :lol:

But that's a really great set-up you've got there. Now I really want to try to make something like that in the future...it's functional and looks really good.


----------



## Chrisssy

dukie1346 said:


> I have a question, though. If a betta happens to get sick, would you remove it and put him/her into a quarantine tank? Just wondering



Yes that is one downfall of the betta barracks because the first one trickle filters into the next and so forth i think its just really important to check your fish regularly for any changes in appetite, color and activeness.

But if one got sick too late i will treat all the other fish in the same row with a less potent amount than the actuall fish that is most effected by whatever its illness is.

I try and quarantine any new fish for a week in they're own tank to see if he/she brought any nasty' s with them from the pet shop that's the best way with new fish i guess.

But all up with good water changes and a really good diet i dont think they would get sick very often ;-)

Thanks *1fish2fish* yes that is the veil tale he is getting better each and every day and he is a real ladies man as well  (ah yeah and i will draw up some sketches of the now filter system shouldnt cost that much for you to get it going how much is a small power head filter over your way its about $21.75 australian dollars here plus i got the airhose about $9.99 for 3 metres and the cable suction links for $9.99 for 5) i think its good the way it is at the moment the water is being filtered and it doesn't allow anything to just sit and rot and the water doesn't get stagnant .

*TaylorW* that's OK i don't mind people roughing up my feathers sometimes lol makes for a good conversation.

Thank you to all of you who posted on this and if you have any suggestions I'm happy to hear them and take them into consideration.


----------



## TaylorW

I'm still sorry about it! I guess I just had this image in my head that they were in little betta cubes with see-through dividers  I read what size they were, but I guess it didn't register in my brain until I saw the video... The barracks look small in the picture, but you can really tell their size in the video... Much apologies :| Your fish probably have cleaner water than my own with that drip system!

Hope to see more updates on your tank and I hope to see you around on the forums! :-D Sorry once again!


----------



## Warlock

chrissy.. i like your barracks/condo..

there seems to have been a problem by some members with this set up.. but i have not seen any pics of other peoples setups? does anybody who had a problem with this setup have a set up that is acceptable? 
i am a discus person wanting to move into this hobby.. so i am researching as much as i can.. thanks


----------



## Aven

1fish2fish said:


> I need to comment on the "fish are a paycheck" thing.. unless your getting your fish from fish farms in thailand fish are NOT a way to make money.
> 
> Does anyone realize exactly how much it costs to raise hundreds of fish? You have to have food, tanks, heaters, water, medications, shipping supplies. Think of the water and heating bill for a breeder who has a dedicated fish room, do you know how much it costs to keep a room mid 70s to low 80s in the dead of winter? If you post on a site like Aquabid or Ebay you have to give a percentage of what you sell the fish for to the site. If you use paypal you have to make sure the paypal fee's are covered. Little money is made on the shipping charges, any profit from that usually goes right back into shipping supplies, which are costly. It takes hours a day to keep all your stock (both breeding and sale fish) fed and clean, especially for those who don't use barracks systems. As they say, time is money. Not to mention breeders who show their fish have to pay entrance fees and shipping fees (to and from) for shows. Hobby breeding is not a way to make profit.
> 
> 
> Chrisssy has already stated that she's planning on coming up with a filtration system and heating and if it's as warm as she says it is I doubt heat is even necessary. Bettas don't need filtration. I honestly don't see what all the fuss is about, this set up is definitely better than some of the others that members of this forum have, just because this one houses a bunch of fish in 1 gallon tanks instead of just one fish doesn't make it any different. I don't see anyone jumping on people who keep their fish in those little 1 gallon tanks with the UGF and a heating pad? What is the difference?
> 
> 
> Chrisssy.. try googling "drip system' on youtube. There are a couple how to videos on making drip systems for barracks. If your a member of the IBC there is also an in depth article on the BetterBettas group on how to set one up. I look forward to seeing the finished product
> 
> edit.. whoops.. bunch of people posted, I didn't know you already had your drip system planned. When it arrives please post how you set it up. I love seeing how people set up their systems, I'm still trying to figure out how I'll do mine once I have a place to set one up.


hmm you say hobby breeding is not a way to make profit, but I dont see how professional breeders could do anything differently than what you said above. With that logic in play you can understand that you meant to label breeding betta fish with no profit which is not the case. There are whole farms devoted to breeding betta fish and thats because it is quite profitable if you are good at it. I'd like to point out a couple of things you said. Firstly, HUNDREDS OF FISH. Imagine all of those fish going for an average of 5$. Now lets say you can only sell 20 out of every hundred. Thats 100$ for every 100 fish spawned. Of course you have to pay for tanks and filtration etc. but thats a one time investment. All this being said, it is only a logical conclusion i came to by myself, and this is merely speculation. You wont be rich, but you wont starve either.


----------



## 1fish2fish

$100? You consider that a profit? Have you ever raised a spawn. Sure the tanks are a one time investment but showing? Lighting? Heating? Water bills? Those are not one time investments.

A profit is money in your pocket. If you make $100 off a spawn and take that entire $100 and put it back into your program.. new breeders, plants, equipment, added expense of running a fish room, etc, you are not making a profit.

A LUCKY hobbyist breeder breaks even... that is to say they are making enough money out of their breeding to fund their hobby without using outside resources (i.e. money earned through work).... that is very rare.


----------



## MMAsac

Agreed, a 100% you cant be a hobbyist, and breed to earn a paycheck. The little bit of money you would make will go right back in, and you'll only be aggrevating yourself in the long run, and making your hobby undesireable to yourself.


----------



## hodgepodgen

Wow, very nice. o-o 

Is it hard to clean?


----------



## cgchad

This might sound kind of silly but....

I would probably have to be hauled out of Petsmart or Petco on a stretcher if I walked in and saw a Betta display like she has here.

Just my perspective though.


----------



## Sweeda88

You guys shouldn't be commenting on this thread. It's from November of 2010! Please don't drag up old threads. It's one of the forum rules.


----------



## cajunamy

another dead thread revival ...


----------



## gypsydancer

I see nothing wrong with using betta barracks for sorting out your fry to determine which to keep, which to sell and to get a better look at what you may need to cull. That being said, it is not suitable for permanent habitation regardless of the filtration system set up.


----------



## vaygirl

Gypsy, this thread is about a year old. Check your dates before posting.


----------



## dramaqueen

It's 3 months old.


----------

